# Small brag Nandi earned his TR1



## Sarah'sSita (Oct 27, 2001)

We're aren't close enough to go for SchH1 right now, so we entered in TR1 at our clubs trial. Considering all of Nandi's foundation has been for AKC tracking and we have had a lot of relearning to change to SchH style, we did quite well. Its a lot easier going from SchH style to AKC rather than vice versa.
Sarah


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Congrats!!


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

That's not a small brag, that's a big Brag!! Congratulations!!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Congrats on the TR1!!









I did that when my dog wasn't completely ready for her 1.. It's good trial experience..


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulations.. big CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

A Big


----------



## Joker (Sep 15, 2006)

Sara has done a very nice job or should I say amazing job of converting Nandi over to Schutzhund tracking the first few time I went out with them hopeless came to mind but alas Nandi has become very nice Schutzhund tracking dog very nice job of teaching Sara.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Awesome!!!!! Congrats to you guys. That is not a little brag at all.

Glad to see you and Nandi hanging around the board. Had not seen you post in some time. I was just on Cel's website looking around last week and thought of you guys.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

That is no SMALL brag - that is HUGE


----------

